# New balsa baits



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Heres a few new balsa baits that i have been working on there 2 1/4 in hope u guys like .


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Like the paint! How's the action?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hands down, your best batch of baits so far.

Every one of those are first class, Jody.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the good comments guys .vince it geting harder to keep up with the jones'es there are some great talent on this board , thanks jody


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Those lures are awesome. I love the bottom two especially the bottom absolutely great lure.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good wok on the foiling! Your stuff keeps getting better all the time.


----------

